# Dedicated stitchery



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

I found this on Reddit.com, it's no one that I know but I thought it was quite an impressive feat and the poor dear began working on it in her 60's. 
Seemed a good fit for here.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 2, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I found this on Reddit.com, it's no one that I know but I thought it was quite an impressive feat and the poor dear began working on it in her 60's.
> Seemed a good fit for here.



WOW!!!!! Now that's some serious dedication Chris P Bacon. Thnx for sharing.


----------

